

Electronic Cigarettes - vinutheraj
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electronic_cigarette

======
vinutheraj
Sorry if my last post seemed like an ad, I didn't know that this product is
not as new as I thought. Still, I think this is revolutionary and so I thought
it warranted a new post, because I think people may take it frivolously
thinking it was an ad. So I have reposted it because I seriously want people
to see it and consider it as a good substitute to smoking actual cigarettes !

And I am saying sorry to the people who commented on the other post, for
deleting their comments along with the article.

